# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Hemospermie - Artikel

## Agnes574

H E M O S P E R M I E
(04-02-2007) 

*HEMOSPERMIE: BLOED IN SPERMA*

Dit is helemaal niet zeldzaam, ook niet bij jonge mannen, maar verontrust meestal heel erg de patiënt. Allereerst moet natuurlijk nagegaan worden of het geen bloed (menses) van de partner is. Ook bloed in de urine of bloed in het sperma zijn 2 afzonderlijke zaken.



*Even een kleine uitleg.*

De spermatozoöen worden geproduceerd in de testes waarna ze tijdelijk opgeslagen worden eerst in de epididymis (bijbal) gedurende 7 dagen waar ze een rijping ondergaan en nadien in het staartgedeelte van de bijbal. Een deel gaat verder naar het begin van de zaadleider. Dit laatste deel wordt tijdens een ejaculatie getransporteerd naar de urethra (plasbuis), waar het wordt vermengd met spermavocht uit de zaadblaasjes en de prostaat.

Sperma bestaat voor 75% uit een fructoseoplossing (= soort suikeroplossing) die in de zaadblaasjes en prostaat aangemaakt wordt. Een normaal vruchtbare man ejaculeert per keer 1,5 tot 4 ml sperma, dat per ml 20 tot 200 miljoen zaadcellen bevat. 



*OORZAAK* 

Ergens onderweg tussen testes en de uitgang van de penis wordt er bloed bijgemengd.

Er is meestal wel een duidelijk verschil in oorzaak bij mannen onder de 40 en mannen boven de 50: bij jonge mannen meer trauma en infectie waar dan bij oudere mannen de kwaadaardige zaken meer op de voorgrond komen.

Bij jonge mannen onder de 40 jaar is er dikwijls geen duidelijke oorzaak. Vermoedelijk spontaan bloedende fijne bloedvaatjes in de zaadblaasjes.

Infectie of aandoeningen van de urethra (plasbuis): urethritis, condylomata, poliepen, vergroeiingen, varices: dan is er meestal naast bloed in het sperma ook bloed in de eerste straal urine of bloedverlies uit de urethra.

Infectie van de epididimys (epididimytis) of teelbalkanker.

Infectie van zaadblaasjes (vesiculitis) of in zeer zeldzame gevallen kanker van de zaadblaasjes.

Infectie van de prostaat (prostatitis) al of niet met prostaatcalcificaties. Acute prostatis gaat gepaard met koorts ++ en algemeen ziek zijn in tegenstelling met chronische prostatitis waar en meestal geen of weinig urinaire klachten zijn. Samen met vesiculitis de meest voorkomende oorzaak van hemospermie.

Prostaathypertrofie: vergroting van de prostaat met ouder worden maar zonder kanker.

In kleine minderheid van de gevallen prostaatkanker en dan bijna uitsluitend bij mannen boven de 50. (5-10% van hemospermie bij mannen boven de 50 jaar)

Het nemen van prostaatbiopsies.

Trauma van de testes, bloedstollingstoornissen of hoge bloeddruk 


*SYMPTOMEN*

Het sperma kan licht roze-bruin tot gemengd zijn met helder bloed.



*DIAGNOSE*

Onder de 40 jaar wordt een grondig basisonderzoek gedaan en nadien de oorzaak behandeld of als niets gevonden wordt een 3-tal maand afgewacht.
Boven de 40 jaar wordt eveneens een grondig basisonderzoek gedaan, maar als dit niets aan het licht stelt, wordt dieper geinvestigeerd om kwaadaardige zaken niet te missen.

Eerst en vooral moeten penis, testes, epidimys en zaadleider uitwendig goed nagezien worden.

Urineonderzoek voor en na prostaatmassage. Belangrijk is eerste straals urine (eerste druppels). Dit is de urine die de urethra (plasbuis) spoelt. 

Nazicht prostaat en zaadblaasjes rectaal en met echo. De zaadblaasjes liggen boven op de prostaat en kunnen normaal niet gevoeld worden.

Urethrawisser voor clamydia en gono. Nazicht op SOA.

PSA bepaling.

Bloeddruk en bloedstollingstoornissen.

MRI en cysto-uretroscopie bij blijvende klachten en zonder duidelijke diagnose. 


*BEHANDELING*

Gerusstelling: meestal heeft hemospermie niets met kanker te maken.

Indien geen duidelijke oorzaak gevonden, verdwijnt hemospermie bij jonge mannen meestal vanzelf na 1 maand.

Een 14-daagse rustkuur (= geen zaadlozing) kan misschien nuttig zijn.

Gezien chronische prostatitis de meest voorkomende oorzaak is maar soms moeilijk te diagnosticeren, kan bij volledig negatief onderzoek een 28-daagse behandeling met antibiotica ingesteld worden.

Andere behandelingen hangen af van de oorzaak.

----------

